# Johnson's Beach 8-21-2013 (after work sharking report)



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

The fiancé and I got out to Johnson's at around 6:30 to do a little shark fishing. Water wasn't clear at all but there were thousands of minnows that look like anchovies so I started casting a spoon and quickly caught the biggest lady fish I have ever seen. Catching that was a lot of fun. Needless to say, I now had shark bait so I unloaded the kayak and cut about 2 inches behind the lady's head off and paddled that out. 

In less than 10 min I had a good run but didn't hook up. Reeled back in and the bait was still intact so I sent it back out. With so much bait up close I decided to do both drops into the deepest gut before the 2nd bar. 

Another 10 minutes went by and I had another good run. This time I hooked up. I do not yet have the gear to handle what a lot of you guys go after so I am kind of a light tackle shark fisherman at this point. I use a Diawa SL30SH on a shimano terramar heavy rod. Anyway, this guy about spooled me. Got down to probably 40 yards of line left before it stopped. About 20 min later I landed my PB blacktip. Got him quickly released after a couple photos. Really had a great time. 


Side note: I got dumped in the wash both times coming back in. Any tips on avoiding this? Waves about 2 feet and bigger usually dump me if they are not coming in straight. The waves always point me sideways. I drag the paddle to straighten out but it doesn't always work. Thanks!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess both pics didn't attach. Sorry.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Great BT!!! They are getting bigger Zack you might want to call Pompano Joe and talk to him about the 9/0 he has for sale! When you come in turn backwards so you are facing the waves coming at you. You can paddle forward through big waves and keep your yak straight as you are pushed towards the beach backwards. Or lean forward and paddle hard on the side the wave will hit first and surf it in! Lets fish on Saturday night! UGLY


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Nice shark!


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Awesome I was at johnsons the day before trying for blue fish small shark or whatever but anyways would you mind sharing your hook size you were using? And line test etc please.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

bwise said:


> Awesome I was at johnsons the day before trying for blue fish small shark or whatever but anyways would you mind sharing your hook size you were using? And line test etc please.


I have 300 yards of 65lb power pro with about 30 yards of 80lb mono topshot from there it's a 6 foot 250lb (I think) cable. Hook is 10/0 circle.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Ugly 1 said:


> Great BT!!! They are getting bigger Zack you might want to call Pompano Joe and talk to him about the 9/0 he has for sale! When you come in turn backwards so you are facing the waves coming at you. You can paddle forward through big waves and keep your yak straight as you are pushed towards the beach backwards. Or lean forward and paddle hard on the side the wave will hit first and surf it in! Lets fish on Saturday night! UGLY


Thanks ugly! I would def like to get up with you sometime! Gotta go to Jax this weekend for non fishing related reasons. Thanks for the support and encouragement and suggestions. I do surf them and and love doing it its just that sometimes when they break in the shallows I get dumped. I have been considering getting a 9/0 but also have been looking hard at the avets. It will be a couple months before I can get one either way tho. Gotta save for wedding stuff.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Try throwing out a drift sock when you approach the breakers it will keep straight and won let the yak surf


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

How far are you yakking your bait out? Jw, since you only have about 350 yards or so of line.


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info sir just curious is all im looking into making a sharking setup


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> How far are you yakking your bait out? Jw, since you only have about 350 yards or so of line.



I rarely go farther than 100 yards. I seem to have more luck in the deep gut before the 2nd bar anyway. When I upgrade my set up, I will go farther.


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice shark. 

As for not dumping in the wash...

My 3 rules that I have learnd the hard way (other than 1) are:

Rule #1: wear a pfd 
Rule #2: if you open it close it, unhook it hook it back,
Rule #3: Kayaks are not surf boards 

When coming in, even in small surf I come in lateral to the beach to avoid catching a wave. If there is any kind of surf, I jump out and swim it in. Just don't get off on the 'downhill' side of your yak.


----------

